# recommendations for reasonable priced coffee that makes a good espresso shot....



## amyjdrew (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello People,

Please bear with me as this internet forum thing is all new to me&#8230;..

I love a good Cappuccino from the leading high street shops especially Costa, I like a strong coffee. I have purchased the DeLonghi Icona Espresso Coffee Machine for making a Cappuccino at home.

Can any one recommend a reasonable priced coffee that's makes a good espresso shot for my Cappuccino? I purchased some of that new Costa coffee from the supermarket but it just seems really week compared to what you get in the shop.

Many thanks

Amy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Amy and welcome, the issue with the ground coffee is it is never ground specifically for your machine I don't know if you can get la Azusa club here but I used that with a classic while I was overseas and it seemed to do ok. However there is absolutely no substitute for fresh ground coffee from a decent grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

amyjdrew said:


> Can any one recommend a reasonable priced coffee that's makes a good espresso shot for my Cappuccino? I purchased some of that new Costa coffee from the supermarket but it just seems really week compared to what you get in the shop.


Hi Amy and welcome to the forum. Problem with supermarket or beans from places like Costa is that they aren't fresh. I got chatting to the proprietor of a new coffee shop who proudly showed me a bag of the beans they use - had a best before date of January 2014. If you get a bag of freshly roasted rested coffee beans, when you open the packet, you will be knocked out by the power of the aroma that only comes from fresh roast beans. Check out locally to see if there is a local coffee roaster. Failing that, there are a number of on-line roasters you can find. Sounds like, you like a darker roast - that is medium/dark roast so avoid lightly roasted varieties as they concentrate on citrusy acidic notes - great for pour over coffee making but less so for espresso IMO.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Amy,

our preference is cappuccino and we use the darker roasts offered through Union Roasted in East London. Google them and purchase one of their gift packs. They work out at about £5 for a 250g bag or about £23 all in including postage.

Order one day, they roast it the following morning and you get it the day afterwards.

Good luck and welcome to the forum .... you came to the right place for perfecting coffee drinking!


----------



## amyjdrew (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for all your help and suggestions

Amy


----------

